# need help with... everything



## jrassett (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi folks. found this while we were out and about yesterday and she rode well so we took her home. looks like it has some mock springer type shock on the front but im a newbie so Im probably way off. The badge is gone but it says Roxell under the kickstand and Messenger on the seat. Just looking for some info, Im sure its just an old generic but it has a cool look.. was kinda guessing late 50's early 60's.  Thanks in advance


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like late 50's early 60's AMF (made Roadmaster bikes) with Schwinn truss rods (maybe)......


----------

